# Daisy Stocks



## HomeBody (Oct 27, 2015)

Frank @frankp got me motivated with his ongoing stock job. A friend dropped off a brand new Daisy BB gun the other day and said, "Here, make a stock for this." I dug up some 1/4 sawn cherry and some crotch walnut for 2 sets. The Daisy is a good gun to learn stock work on. The butt is just a piece of 7/8" lumber with the edges beveled. Forend is a little more tricky and more like a full size gun forend and requires a table saw to make. The best part is you can buy a Daisy model 1938A for $25 at Wal-Mart. Here's pics of the original birch stock and what I have so far. Gary

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## frankp (Oct 27, 2015)

That's awfully pretty wood for an air rifle stock! Glad my first effort could help inspire you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tocws2002 (Oct 28, 2015)

Will be following this thread, I have a couple of bb guns I'd like to re-stock.


- jason

P.S. I love the look of quartersawn cherry, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm loving this......


----------



## winters98 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes this is awesome .. show pics when finished please


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 30, 2015)

I now have the butt and forend fitted to the gun. I still have to inlet the forend a bit more on the front end, it's a little low. The butt fitting is finished but I still have to inlet the slot for the lever a little more. Cut flutes in the comb. Wood looks really plain in these pics but it will be nicer when sanded and some finish applied. The forend came from a cherry stump the wind uprooted. I cut and milled both pieces from my wood lot. Gary

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2015)

OOOOOOOOHHHH...I can't wait to see the carving you do on it. I can just barely make out the pencil lines.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 30, 2015)

I didn't think they'd show up. Just a doodle. Kind of like thinking out loud with your pencil. I think these stocks will need a little carving. I should get the first coat of Truoil on the butt today. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the wood with a finish and the carving. So you apply the tru-oil then do the carving? I know my brother has checkered some grips and said it was better for him to do it that way.

Thanks,

-jason


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 1, 2015)

I got two coats on the butt and one on the forend. Pics when they dry. If you try and finish it after carving or checkering the finish gets gummed up in there and looks bad. Gary


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 1, 2015)

Coming along okay. The forend has a cool design where a root came into the stump. This was a very small stump. I think a large cherry stump might have some really neat wood. Gary

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 1, 2015)

WOW very nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 8, 2015)

I finally got the walnut fit to the gun. Ready to start final sanding. Adding Truoil to the cherry stocks. The closed grain on the cherry will make them easier to finish. Then some carving. Gary

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## HomeBody (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been working on the walnut. The closed grain cherry has got me spoiled. This open grain walnut butt stock will take several more coats to get the grain filled. Even though the forend and the butt came from the same crotch, they are a bad mismatch. What a difference a few inches can make in a piece of wood. Forend is a knock out. I'll have to find another piece for the butt that has a better feather. Or just leave it. After all, it's just a BB gun. Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## frankp (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks great, though I do agree that's primarily driven by the forend. What do you mean by "better feather"?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2015)

I like the way it looks just the way it is.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Woodman (Nov 19, 2015)

Great informative thread. Daisy's never looked so good.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 19, 2015)

Never knew it existed until I googled it but here is where this Daisy belongs. 
http://www.daisymuseum.com

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

Gary I see your point - the forend is obviously much more figured and stands out, but I wouldn't change it - the butt is nothing to sneer at and is holding its own IMO. You couldn't enter it in a contest simply because they ding for that but it's not going in a contest - I would be proud if any of my rifles or shotguns had that pair on them. I say it is a total success.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

Another thing to consider, the area of the butt stock that has less figure also appears to be the area you were planning on carving so you'd have the visual impact of any carving you did to add to it. I think those two pieces work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Good point Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 21, 2015)

frankp said:


> Looks great, though I do agree that's primarily driven by the forend. What do you mean by "better feather"?



When you cut a walnut crotch open the pattern in the wood looks like a feather. Sometimes called "feather crotch". You can see it on this butt stock blank. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 9, 2015)

The cherry stocks are finished and my Daisy collector friend claimed them. I won't be carving these.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 9, 2015)

I decided to make another set from something besides walnut or cherry. I'm new to milling and don't have a very big selection. I had this slab of Male chicken-spur Hawthorn cut from a small 8" tree so I used it. This wood is harder than the hubs of hell and has tight growth rings. The 8" tree was 60+ yrs. old. I managed to get a little of the heart wood in both the butt and forend. I think the contrast with the black gun looks pretty sharp. This wood should carve really well. Gary

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2015)

man...that looks sharp!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 9, 2015)

Choot em ! Choot em !


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 17, 2015)

I just couldn't live with that mismatched walnut stock and forend. I dug around and found a 1" slab of feather crotch and made another stock. Now it's right.









I also worked up some possible designs for the carving. The top one and the lower left aren't quite right and I'll have to redraw them. The lower right came out good and I'll probably use that design for the forends. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sheesh.....thats superb man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 19, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Sheesh.....thats superb man.



Did you miss the return address at the bottom of the drawing pic? I left it showing just for you. It was the mailing cover of a catalog they just sent me. CSM is like Mecca. I need to make it there at least once in my life. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 19, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Sheesh.....thats superb man.


Do you ever carve your grips ripjack13. ...?


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 24, 2016)

@HomeBody 

Did you end up carving the walnut stock? If so....pictures, man, we _need _pictures!

-jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Did you miss the return address at the bottom of the drawing pic? I left it showing just for you. It was the mailing cover of a catalog they just sent me. CSM is like Mecca. I need to make it there at least once in my life. Gary



How did I miss this!!??


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Do you ever carve your grips ripjack13. ...?



Not yet...still learning to draw! Lol


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 25, 2016)

tocws2002 said:


> @HomeBody
> 
> Did you end up carving the walnut stock? If so....pictures, man, we _need _pictures!
> 
> -jason


No carving yet. Working on another one now. A Daisy M-25 from the late 40's or early 50's. I sanded off the rust, re-engraved the factory stamped in pattern, made new leathers, made a new stock and forend. Now I guess I'll have to get it blued. Or maybe nickel the receiver. These old Daisys shoot hard. 425 fps. Designed by Fred Lefever of shotgun fame in 1912. Made by Daisy 1914-1978. Now made again. Gary

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 25, 2016)

That's gorgeous, would love to see more of your work in person.

Awesome work!

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

